# Anyone notice Surge pay has changed this week?



## Mark2drive (Oct 8, 2020)

If you are in a surge that says minimum surge $6 and accept the next trip, check the actual pay. It’s reverting to 1.? something surge rather than the min dollar it promised which is ripping us off. Tried calling support but they are not admitting there is an issue. You should screen shot your surge and check against actual. Hopefully someone will have better luck getting through to a rep that cares enough or this is Uber’s way of saving money until caught.


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko (May 9, 2020)

While I’ve yet to have one not payout the sticky under which I accepted it, I have dropped off while still inside a surge area. I noticed momentarily, at the bottom, “$2 minimum surge next trip.”— then, like magic— POOF. Gone. Never went offline; didn’t hit “stop new trips,” just flat gone. Only THEN did I go offline. Lyft decided to throw a +$5.62 PPZ up at that moment— online I went, and stayed until I was done. Indeed there has been a change over the past 3 weeks.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Mark2drive said:


> If you are in a surge that says minimum surge $6 and accept the next trip, check the actual pay. It's reverting to 1.? something surge rather than the min dollar it promised which is ripping us off. Tried calling support but they are not admitting there is an issue. You should screen shot your surge and check against actual. Hopefully someone will have better luck getting through to a rep that cares enough or this is Uber's way of saving money until caught.


So you got less than the minimum amount?

Your receipt shows a multiplier?


----------



## Mark2drive (Oct 8, 2020)

Boca Ratman said:


> So you got less than the minimum amount?
> 
> Your receipt shows a multiplier?


Correct, instead of getting the promised minimum, you may get no surge at all or a multiplier which will equal less.


----------



## Mcwharthog (Oct 10, 2020)

I have not received any surge pay today. First they told me there was no surge. I made screenshots showing there was and they admitted there was a system issue they were working on. I have not heard back. They screwed we out of about 100$.


----------



## Mark2drive (Oct 8, 2020)

Mcwharthog said:


> I have not received any surge pay today. First they told me there was no surge. I made screenshots showing there was and they admitted there was a system issue they were working on. I have not heard back. They screwed we out of about 100$.


I think they are doing it on purpose to save money. They are getting tons of calls, act like there is no issue than admit there is and working on it but this has been going on for at least a whole week.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Mcwharthog said:


> I have not received any surge pay today. First they told me there was no surge. I made screenshots showing there was and they admitted there was a system issue they were working on. I have not heard back. They screwed we out of about 100$.


Keep us posted!

I have always been reimbursed when there was a glitch


----------



## Ek3333 (Oct 22, 2015)

That's what I got reply from support . I don't go offline , not reject , not canceling ! Why I need to cancel or reject trip with surge?

They won't reimburse, I had like 10 trips with same issue . Didn't get any penny and my earning much lower as well


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko (May 9, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> Keep us posted!
> 
> I have always been reimbursed when there was a glitch


&#128070;&#127995;&#128070;&#127995; This! ☑
As suspicious as I may have been at the time- angry or otherwise- indeed, after *fare-review*, I have not once to-date, been denied compensation relative to my *agreement upon accepting* a trip. 
The most recent issue I can recall resulted in fares being calculated only by time (_mileage_ was missing). It was not difficult to notice; surge remained intact, but mileage was "0.0mi" on every trip. Fortunately, it had been a solid night/morning for me, so I wrapped it up after *submitting* *fare reviews*. (i.e., _NOT_ contacting "Platinum-Diamond-Support" and most certainly _NOT_ calling them). 
Patience is essential, though.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I had the opposite happen this weekend. A few times I had a $1 or $2 dollar sticky surge that ended up paying out more. One specifically I recall paid out $20 more


----------

